# Beethoven the ultimate master of codas



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethovens codas are the best codas i have heard, usually for me they are the "climax" of the work.
Here are few of my favorite codas.
Coda of the 5th Symphony ( first movement)
The moonlight sonata (third movement)
The appasionata sonata ( third movement)
Grosse fuge.
Coda of the Ninth symphony

So what do you think, who writes the best codas?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven was pretty good at codas but they are often too short. I'm thinking particularly of the coda of the last movement of the 5th Symphony...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven was pretty good at codas but they are often too short. I'm thinking particularly of the coda of the last movement of the 5th Symphony...


I can see the future 
Carpenoctem is gonna replay " The last movement of Beethovens fifth is too long."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"Beethoven, Ultimate Master of Codas" sounds like Videogamerese: for me, it is pretty difficult to take anything seriously which is couched in such terms.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> "Ultimate Master of Codas" sounds like Videogamerese: Me, it is pretty difficult to take anything seriously couched in such terms.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ultimate


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

jani said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ultimate


Didn't need that, but thanks. Dude, its the commercial tone smacking of more hyperbole than substance that gets me down.

And it is _Sibelius'_


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

PetrB said:


> And it is _Sibelius'_


Many people struggle with the possessive case of singular nouns when the words already end with s. The general rule is this: 
Form the possessive singular of nouns with 's.

Here are some examples:

James's cat
Mrs. Jones's attorney
Dr. Seuss's book

*Sibelius's*

Because of widespread misuse, the ending apostrophe after a singular noun ending in s is trending toward accepted usage.
More.

Because my last name ends in "s" this is a peeve of mine. But not as bad as those people who post signs on their house saying 'The Smith's.'


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha! Never thought of that, but it's true. Beethoven's codas have the same sense of inevitability as the rest of his music. That makes them perfect little bits on their own. Someone should do a CD of Beethoven's Best Codas!


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Many people struggle with the possessive case of singular nouns when the words already end with s. The general rule is this:
> Form the possessive singular of nouns with 's.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> ...


Both are acceptable and are mostly dictated by how the word is said. The use of the apostrophe as a possessive in the first place is the result of erroneous lexicography which led people to think that the 's' in the genitive was the result of a contraction of 'his', so that the 'king his crown' became the 'king's crown'. The Germans were wise to abandon it in their orthographical reforms.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> So what do you think, who writes the best codas?


Beethoven several times over.

The coda to the first movement of the Eroica is my favourite, although also perhaps the first movement of the ninth.

The one represents the process of 'becoming', the other utter despair. (or so I'm told).

No one mastered the coda like Beethoven. The sheer mastery of them leaves me stumbling for my dictionary to find appropriate words of admiration. They are oft-neglected too, despite their obvious importance.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

jani said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ultimate


That has to be the best I've read... :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Old Ludwig would always put lots, a full loada
Good stuff into every last coda.
They grew to such size
That they won the first prize
In a contest with Carol A. Doda.

The historical reference is left to the student to discover. Please submit five pages or more on this tomorrow, single spaced. Photos will count for extra credit.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

jani said:


> Beethovens codas are the best codas i have heard, usually for me they are the "climax" of the work.


Beethoven is a master of codas, but in my opinion his codas are more often like additions then the codas of several later born composers.



jani said:


> So what do you think, who writes the best codas?


Anton Bruckner. The coda of the first movement of Beethovens 9th symphony is the model for his codas. But his codas are longer and often the aim of the hole work. Bruckner is a master of intensifications in general.

Tchaikovskys codas are also very good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MAHLER! The _real_ ultimate master of codas!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Codas and codettas especially are my favorite parts of music. I'm personally a sucker for the relationship between dominant and tonic, so they're like the icing on the musical cake to my ears .

My favorite Beethoven coda is at the end of the 7th symphony's first movement:





Verdi was also pretty good at writing codas:





And Mozart was the master of end-of-exposition cod*ettas* (I'm addicted):


----------



## celegorma (Aug 26, 2012)

Bruckner's codas are often very deep and ponderous.
Prokofiev writes the most explosive codas that makes you jump out of your seat.
In the piano world, Chopin's codas in some of his more mature pieces are absolutely astounding.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

celegorma said:


> Bruckner's codas are often very deep and ponderous.


So they're a mixed bag?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite Beethoven coda occurs toward the end of Movement One of the Beethoven Triple Concerto.
Beethoven at his grandest.

The final codas of the Eroica Symphony and Seventh Symphony and Leonore Overture Number Three and Fidelio are no slouches either.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Beethoven symphony 3 & 5, the finales to both first movements are in my opinion better than any other finale in Beethoven's symphonies.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I prefer Mozart's codas, especially the one to the (admittedly overplayed) Alla Turca movement of the K331 piano sonata.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am forced to repeat this deathless verse. Young 'uns may have to look up the historical reference; a quick Google will do. Women and children, avert your eyes!

Old Ludwig put lots, a whole loada
Good stuff into every last coda.
They grew to such size
That they won the first prize
In a contest with Carol A. Doda.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think he was skillful at writing a smart, and effective coda: the last movement of the 5th symphony and the late piano sonata are good examples. When succinct writing was required, he often made a mistake. Then we're bored.


----------

